# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Христианство как единственный верный путь?

## Алексей Горбов

Доброго дня, всем!

Опорные цитаты:
8 Все, сколько их ни приходило предо Мною, суть воры и разбойники; но овцы не послушали их. 
9 Я есмь дверь: кто войдет Мною, тот спасется, и войдет, и выйдет, и пажить найдет. 
(Иоан.10:8,9)

4 А куда Я иду, вы знаете, и путь знаете. 
5 Фома сказал Ему: Господи! не знаем, куда идешь; и как можем знать путь? 
6 Иисус сказал ему: Я есмь путь и истина и жизнь; никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня. 
(Иоан.14:4-6)

Почему христиане так твердо уверены, что только Христос Единственный спаситель через которого можно достичь жизни вечной? 

Многие более-менее погруженные православные однозначно утверждают, что Библия единственная истинная книга, а все остальные - подделки. Так Господь сотворил Библию, по их же словам, для того чтобы показать всем Единственную Истину, а все остальное - Коран, Пураны и т.п. - отличающаяся ложь.
А на аргумент в пользу того, что другие книги и религии существуют по милости Господа для каждого из уровней верующих или в меру национально-территориальных особенностей культуры и т.п. Христиане точно также однозначно утверждают, что Господь так мудр, что вложил все в одну Книгу и там так просто все изложено, что поймет каждый не зависимо от национальности и уровня духовности.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Доброго дня, всем!
> 
>  Христиане точно также однозначно утверждают, что Господь так мудр, что вложил все в одну Книгу и там так просто все изложено, что поймет каждый не зависимо от национальности и уровня духовности.


Очевидна спорность этого аргумента, из которого вытекает спорность и других представленных аргументов также - ведь если бы все выводы и заключения заложенные в Библии были бы в действительности столь ясны и очевидны, то всякий бы хоть немного разумный человек принял бы их не особенно сомневаясь.
Но что мы видим в жизни:
1. Далеко не все люди (в том числе здравомыслящие) в мире являются христианами.
2. Даже признавая себя христианами, эти верующие входят в состав множества различных христианских деноминаций, которые не могут договориться между собой по целому ряду вопросов - на которые по идее у них были бы общие универсальные ответы благодаря текстам Библии, если бы они были бы действительно столь ясны и однозначны.
3. Христианские богословы много времени и сил затратили на составление значительного числа комментариев и толкований к Библии - в чём, естественно не было бы необходимости, если бы содержание Библии было бы столь внятным, ясным и прозрачным, как утверждают некоторые.

----------


## Алексей Горбов

Благодарю Mahottsava Gauranga прабху, но я немного скорректирую дальнейшее течение, а то чувствую можем не туда заплыть. Ясно что сами христиане не могут толком между собой договориться, но сама идея у них едина и идея эта проста - "Библия - единственная Книга в которой говорится про Истину = Христос". Все остальные писания - ложь (нет Христа). Можно долго спорить о форме, но это не главное. ГЛАВНОЕ - СУТЬ! Так вот о той Сути за которую держатся Христинане (здесь я подразумеваю не конкретные религиозные организации или течения,  а людей единоверующих во Христа)заключающейся в том, что Спаситель - Христос, Один и их не может быть множество. Он сын Бога, которого Господь принес в жертву. Здесь именно больше привязка не к книге, а ко Христу. Он один есть Путь и Истина и Жизнь (цитату я уже приводил). Больше Христа нет нигде в других писаниях. Христос нигде не говорил: "Все благо. Можете и не через меня придти к Господу. Идите каждый к своему Мессии." и т.д. и т.п.
Меня самого изнутри одолевает страх, и сомнения в том, что Христос Единственный верный Путь (так как информация из ШБ и БГ ооочень основательна и красиво "ложится" как действительность - три гуны, 5 стихий-первоэлементов, два мира Духовный и МАтериальный и т.п.) и в тоже время, сомнения что остальные пути тоже верны (нигде нет Христа).

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Здесь именно больше привязка не к книге, а ко Христу. Он один есть Путь и Истина и Жизнь (цитату я уже приводил).


Благодарю, Алексей, за письмо. Выше я оставил значимую для темы цитату из Вашего последнего письма - действительно источником концепции исключительности христианства становится как бы и не совсем тексты Библии, а в лучшем случае отдельная - едва ли не единственная евангельская фраза прямо указывающая на верность тезиса об исключительности положении Христа в духовной жизни. Обоснование же этого тезиса - а точнее сама богословская концепция об исключительности Христа подробно расписана в специальных вероучительных догматах (литературе) христианства (Символ Веры, постановления Вселенских соборов). Сейчас большинство, но опять же не все направления христианства разделяют сформулированные в этих документах догматы. А тексты Библии при таком подходе получается выступают в основном в качестве доказательства справедливости именно этих ключевых для христианского вероучения положений. Конечно, каждый человек вправе самостоятельно решать устраивает его такой подход или нет.

Что касается Вашей позиции относительно "присутствия" Христа в различных духовных путях, то здесь мы тоже видим разные возможности представлять и интерпретировать его - в одном случае, описанном выше, можно используя обрядо-жертвенную аналогию, говорить о демонстрации религиозной приверженности именно данному духовному пути, что порой принимает фанатичные формы.
Другая интерпретация основана в большей степени на текстах, особенно синоптических Евангелий, и исходит из того, к чему именно призывал Христос своих последователей - духовной чистоте и самопожертвованию в служении Богу и любви к ближнему(см., в частности, Нагорная проповедь). В этом смысле христианство определённо созвучно духовным высотам всех великих религий мира, а Христос выступает не просто единственным Сыном Божьим (почему у Всемогущего Бога должен быть единственный Сын?), но духовным лидером, вдохновляющим на духовное возвышение и самопожертвование своих последователей своим собственным примером самоотверженного духовного служения Богу. 
В этом смысле впрочем также можно говорить о некоторой исключительности Христа - в том смысле, что у человека, становящегося на путь служения Богу нет другой альтернативы, кроме как презреть свои грехи и побороть свои страсти при помощи Господа и Его представителя, предаться Господу с чувством любви и преданности. И в этом смысле Христос даёт действительно единственную альтернативу - говоря правду, которую впрочем мы можем встретить и в Коране, и в Бхагавад-гите. И отклонение с этого пути любви и преданности ведёт человека к падению.

----------


## Алексей Горбов

> Что касается Вашей позиции относительно "присутствия" Христа в различных духовных путях, то здесь мы тоже видим разные возможности представлять и интерпретировать его - в одном случае, описанном выше, можно используя обрядо-жертвенную аналогию, говорить о демонстрации религиозной приверженности именно данному духовному пути, что порой принимает фанатичные формы.
> Другая интерпретация основана в большей степени на текстах, особенно синоптических Евангелий, и исходит из того, к чему именно призывал Христос своих последователей


Mahottsava Gauranga прабху, благодарю за участие.
Давайте попробуем в другое русло заплыть. :-)
Христианство ооочень мощное течение так как Христос не "мальчик в кедах". Сравнивать конечно с Буддой я не возьмусь, но все же величие Его пришествия очевидно. Почему в том же Шримад Бхагаватам (1 песнь) нет перечисления Христа? Его как личности вообще нигде в огромном количестве вед нет (здесь я лукавлю так как всех вед я не прочитал). Какие то условные намеки на человека с подобным именем в каких то не совсем авторитетных источниках не в счет. Даже указания на то что Христос был и учился в Индии далеко неоднозначны. Такие "свидетельства" пытаются приписать задним числом Христа к "своим", типа  - "Да, этот наш. Шакти-авеша аватара. Все понятно." Но почему про Шакти-авеша Аватару - Ханумана все отражено в Ведах, а про Христа нет ничего явного. Да и сам Христос никаким словом не упоминает свои индностанские похождения. Об этом много написано. Короче. Несовпадений много. Все конечно это формально и на уровне ума. Может и не стоит далее спорить на этом уровне. Хотя переходя на платформу Разума или еще глубже (тоньше) формы потеряют свою силу и Суть окажется абсолютно одинаковой (если до нее таки добраться). Этот вечный спор...  никогда не прекратится. Это то и есть - Камень преткновения и соблазна...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Mahottsava Gauranga прабху, благодарю за участие.
> Давайте попробуем в другое русло заплыть. :-)
> Христианство ооочень мощное течение так как Христос не "мальчик в кедах". Сравнивать конечно с Буддой я не возьмусь, но все же величие Его пришествия очевидно. Почему в том же Шримад Бхагаватам (1 песнь) нет перечисления Христа? Его как личности вообще нигде в огромном количестве вед нет (здесь я лукавлю так как всех вед я не прочитал).Какие то условные намеки на человека с подобным именем в каких то не совсем авторитетных источниках не в счет. Даже указания на то что Христос был и учился в Индии далеко неоднозначны. Такие "свидетельства" пытаются приписать задним числом Христа к "своим", типа  - "Да, этот наш. Шакти-авеша аватара. Все понятно." Но почему про Шакти-авеша Аватару - Ханумана все отражено в Ведах, а про Христа нет ничего явного. ...


В той же первой песне Шримад Бхагаватам воплощения Господа уподобляются океанским волнам, которым нет числа, поэтому на мой взгляд не удивительно, что там отсутствует упоминание о некоторых из них, например, об Иисусе... так же как нет упоминания там о Мухаммаде и других возвышенных слугах Господа - даже самых возвышенных перечислить в виду их многочисленности всех невозможно.
Думаю, ещё здесь сыграл роль и тот фактор, что миссия проповеди Христа распространялась за пределы ареала ведической культуры - всё-таки перечень аватар Господа, содержащийся в ведических источниках обычно касается именно воплощений Господа и Его представителей, живших в рамках ведической цивилизации, а не за её пределами - по крайней мере если речь идёт о нашей планете...





> Да и сам Христос никаким словом не упоминает свои индностанские похождения. Об этом много написано. Короче. Несовпадений много.
>  Все конечно это формально и на уровне ума. Может и не стоит далее спорить на этом уровне. Хотя переходя на платформу Разума или еще глубже (тоньше) формы потеряют свою силу и Суть окажется абсолютно одинаковой (если до нее таки добраться). Этот вечный спор...  никогда не прекратится. Это то и есть - Камень преткновения и соблазна...


В той или иной мере, Вы отсылаете нас к историческим представлениям, в том числе существующим историческим версиям относительно особенностей жизни Христа... но история как наука не вполне надёжна - она подвержена, например, влиянию политики, идеологии, определяющими и часто корректирующими наши исторические представления к собственной выгоде - наверное поэтому в том числе так трудно определиться сейчас с вопросом о связи Христа с ведической духовной культурой... Но если у нас нет определённых знаний на этот счёт - стоит ли уделять этому вопросу столь пристальное внимание? Не лучше ли сориентироваться на решение исключительно духовных и смысложизненных вопросов нашего существования, постаравшись разобраться непосредственно в собственных духовных нуждах и удовлетворить их благодаря следованию духовной практике.

----------


## Алексей Горбов

> Не лучше ли сориентироваться на решение исключительно духовных и смысложизненных вопросов нашего существования, постаравшись разобраться непосредственно в собственных духовных нуждах и удовлетворить их благодаря следованию духовной практике.


Именно про это и тема. Тема духовной практики. Практика только одна существует, как следует из первых приведенных в теме цитат? Единственно верная практика прихода к Отцу только через Христа?

Сейчас мое внимание все же захватило момент, что в каждом течении или практике так или иначе утверждается собственная исключительность. Я думаю вам это очевидно. Так вот к чему меня привели эти размышления теперь - ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ как категория! Например, Господь обладает Индивидуальностью, следовательно все Его проявления обладают этим качеством в той или иной мере. Так же и с Исключительность.
Таким образом мы приходим к тому, что в любом Проявлении (будь то Религия, теория, задача, единичное явления и т.п.) однозначно будет присутствовать категория Исключительности (или Уникальности), но в силу вЕдения или нЕ вЕдения Сущность, осознающая это качество, будет этим оперировать по0разному. В моем случае, в силу своего не вЕдения меня это притормозило и не позволяло двигаться дальше, но теперь, я вижу, что это вЕдение помогает мне узреть Единство.

Хмм.....

Логика рассуждения видна?
Что скажете?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Именно про это и тема. Тема духовной практики. Практика только одна существует, как следует из первых приведенных в теме цитат? Единственно верная практика прихода к Отцу только через Христа?


Суть духовной практики - в наших поступках и наших стремлениях, возвышающих нас и способствующих благу окружающих нас ближних. Конечно они продиктованы нашей верой также. Проблема здесь в том, что наша вера может лишь сводится к тому, чтобы осуществить правильный выбор объекта веры и далее наши усилия должны сводится лишь к готовности неотрывно быть согласными с постулатами такой веры без серьёзных изменений нашего сознания и поведения в сторону развития любви к Богу и ближним. И если мы при этом думаем что лишь от выбранных нами догматов веры зависит наше спасение/освобождение - то это весьма ущербное представление о духовной жизни и практике, которое скорее не возвысит нас, но будет способствовать деградации нашего сознания.

Истинная духовная практика должна приводить к нашему очищению и просветлению, возвышению нашего сознания, к стремлению обрести мир и добро в своей душе и обретя их - поделиться ими с окружающими - таковы плоды истинной духовной жизни. Как говорил Христос - "По плодам узнаете их"...

----------

